# Ufos (capitalization)



## princesa azteca

Hola, me pueden ayudar con el uso de mayúsculas???

En español tengo entendido por la RAE que puedo poner ovnis con minúsculas pero en inglés no se si poner UFO o ufo.

gracias


----------



## princesa azteca

pongo OVNI y UFOs???


----------



## yuky

ovni se escribe con misúsculas, es un acrónimo.
UFO la verdad es que no lo se, pero siempre lo he visto escrito en mayúsculas

Saludos


----------



## princesa azteca

Hello!
Can some one help me, please tell me how is the correct way to write UFOS, with capital letters???
thx
A.Princess


----------



## ILT

princesa azteca said:


> Hello!
> Can some one help me, please tell me how is the correct way to write UFOS, with capital letters???
> thx *Thanks*
> A.Princess


Hola Princesa:

Recuerda por favor que no debes abrir dos hilos para la misma pregunta, y que debes evitar el lenguaje tipo sms.

Confío en que lo recordarás en el futuro 

ILT/Moderadora


----------



## Eugin

Tranquila, princesa. Se escribe UFO con mayúsculas. 
No entiendo si quieres usar OVNI y UFO en la misma oración. En todo caso, no podrías mezclar los dos idiomas, salvo que quieras explicar que OVNI es lo mismo que UFO. 

Fijate.


----------



## princesa azteca

I love translating, no lo olividaré, gracias. 

Gracias Eugin, te transcribo la oración:

...tantola fuerza aérea soviética
como la norteamericana han
desmentido categóricamente
que los ovnis o UFOs (objetos
voladores no identificados y
en inglés: _unidentified flying_
_objects_) sean armas secretas...

Quiero estar segura de utilizar bien las mayúsculas y minúsculas.
Gracias.
P.A.​


----------



## princesa azteca

Ahora tengo otra duda, al ser una palabra en inglés, ¿tengo que ponerla en cursivas no?

_UFOs_
_UFOS_


----------



## jafrogg

Hola,

Es acrónimo. UFO = *U*nidentified *F*lying *O*bject (*O*bjeto *V*olante *N*o *I*dentificado). 
Creo que no tiene que ponerlo en cursivas. 

j.


----------



## xOoeL

Tienes que ponerlo en cursiva.  Lo que no entiendo es por qué repites la palabra.  Con "ovni" ya quedaba claro.

Por cierto, me encantó esto:
*ufología**.*
 (Del ingl. _ufology_, der. de _ufo_, ovni).
* 1.* f. *Simulacro* de investigación científica basado en la creencia de que ciertos objetos voladores no identificados son naves espaciales de procedencia extraterrestre.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## jafrogg

¿Por qué en cursiva? Soy estadounidense y no he visto en cursiva. UFO no _UFO._  "I saw a UFO yesterday."


----------



## lazarus1907

UFO, en inglés, se escribe con mayúsculas y sin cursiva (que yo sepa).
En español, ovni se escribe con minúsculas y sin cursiva.


----------



## xOoeL

Porque es un texto en español, y esa palabra está en inglés.


----------



## jafrogg

Ah. Entiendo. Gracias. <<Vi un _UFO _ayer.>>


----------



## Jellby

princesa azteca said:


> que los ovnis o UFOs



Las siglas no llevan marca de plural: un UFO, dos UFO, un CD, dos CD.


----------



## princesa azteca

Hola,

He visto en _google _que la palabra _UFOs_ la utilizan muchas páginas, algunas con apóstrofe (_UFÓ's_) y otras sin apóstrofe.  La verdad todavía no se si utilizaré la palabra en plural, en caso de utilizarla, qué será mejor:

_UFOs_ o _UFO's_

¿o estoy cometiendo rompiendo alguna regla ortográfica al ponerlo en plural?

Eso si, me queda claro que va en cursivas.

Gracias


----------



## princesa azteca

xOoeL said:


> Tienes que ponerlo en cursiva. Lo que no entiendo es por qué repites la palabra. Con "ovni" ya quedaba claro.
> 
> Por cierto, me encantó esto:
> *ufología**.*
> (Del ingl. _ufology_, der. de _ufo_, ovni).
> *1.* f. *Simulacro* de investigación científica basado en la creencia de que ciertos objetos voladores no identificados son naves espaciales de procedencia extraterrestre.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
El mismo texto lo pone así.  Como que quiere dejar claro cómo es en español y cómo en inglés.
Gracias


----------



## xOoeL

No sé cuál es la regla en inglés, pero es que todavía no entiendo por qué necesitas decir "_UFO_", si ya has puesto "ovni"...


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

Es que todo el mundo reconoce la palabra "UFO"  La oí varias veces en España (dicho así "ufo") (aunque también ovni, desde luego).

Tal vez se oya UFO y ovni tan frecuentemente que no ayuda aclarar que son la misma cosa.

También, es una forma de escribir... un estilo, digo yo.

Como: "Blogs, or 'Weblogs', are great for dispersing information"


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

Por cierto, ¿es que no se pone en mayusculas la Organización de Naciones Unidos? (dicha "la onu")  ¿No se escribe "la ONU" sino "la onu"?


----------



## xOoeL

Haghenschlapfter said:


> Es que todo el mundo reconoce la palabra "UFO"  La oí varias veces en España (dicho así "ufo") (aunque también ovni, desde luego).
> 
> Tal vez se *oiga *UFO y ovni tan frecuentemente que no ayuda aclarar que son la misma cosa.
> 
> También, es una forma de escribir... un estilo, digo yo.
> 
> Como: "Blogs, or 'Weblogs', are great for dispersing information"



Sí, pero es que además de ponerlo dos veces, está aclarando lo que es entre paréntesis.  Me parece que poner 2*2=4 veces lo mismo es aclarar demasiado.



Haghenschlapfter said:


> Por cierto, ¿es que no se pone en mayusculas la Organización de Naciones Unidos? (dicha "la onu")  ¿No se escribe "la ONU" sino "la onu"?



Se escribe "la ONU"


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

¿Por qué "el ovni" y "la ONU"?  ¿Por qué no va "el OVNI"?


----------



## xOoeL

Porque "ovni" se ha incorporado al diccionario como una palabra más, de modo que ya no es necesario ponerla en mayúsculas
Piensa por ejemplo en las palabras "laser" o "radar" en inglés.


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

Ah, ya entiendo.  Gracias


----------



## lazarus1907

Jellby said:


> Las siglas no llevan marca de plural: un UFO, dos UFO, un CD, dos CD.


Sin embargo, ovni ya es una palabra con entrada propia, así que sí se escribe en plural.





princesa azteca said:


> Hola*: *(se usan los dos puntos)
> 
> He visto en _google _que la palabra _UFOs_ la utilizan muchas páginas, algunas con apóstrof*o* (_UFÓ's_) y otras sin apóstrof*o*.  La verdad todavía no s*é* si utilizaré la palabra en plural, en caso de utilizarla, qué será mejor:
> 
> _UFOs_ o _UFO's_
> 
> ¿o estoy cometiendo rompiendo alguna regla ortográfica al ponerlo en plural?
> 
> Eso s*í*, me queda claro que va en cursivas.
> 
> Gracias


El signo ortográfico se llama apóstrofo, no apóstrofe, que es una invocación. En español, si quieres usar UFO, no se pone ni ese ni apóstrofo.


----------



## Jellby

Por cierto, la palabra "ufo" está en el DRAE, pero con este significado:

*ufo.*
(Del it. _a ufo_).	
*a ~.* 
1. loc. adv. De gorra, de mogollón, sin ser convidado ni llamado.


----------



## Dudu678

xOoeL said:


> Porque "ovni" se ha incorporado al diccionario como una palabra más, de modo que ya no es necesario ponerla en mayúsculas
> Piensa por ejemplo en las palabras "laser" o "radar" en inglés.


Pero cuidado. Al haberse incorporado siguen las reglas de acentuación, y por tanto al acabar en r y ser llana la forma correcta es *láser*.

No ocurre así con radar, ya que esta es una palabra aguda.

O eso dicen los académicos...


----------



## xOoeL

Dudu678 said:


> Pero cuidado. Al haberse incorporado siguen las reglas de acentuación, y por tanto al acabar en r y ser llana la forma correcta es *láser*.
> 
> No ocurre así con radar, ya que esta es una palabra aguda.
> 
> O eso dicen los académicos...



Ya, ya, estaba hablando de las palabras inglesas "laser" y "radar".  Lo que pasa es que no conozco otras palabras en inglés que hayan sido incorporadas aparte de esas, que también están adaptadas e incorporadas al español.

Otra palabra que ya no hace falta poner en mayúscula es "sida", pero creo que en inglés "AIDS" sí se debe poner en mayúscula.



> Excepcionalmente, se escriben con minúsculas algunas siglas plenamente lexicalizadas, como es el caso de:
> sida (también en la combinación VIH / sida, por ser VIH sigla y sida sigla lexicalizada), cif, fob, ovni, láser, geo y (geos).
> 
> http://www.europarl.europa.eu/transl_es/plataforma/pagina/guia/apend1.htm



Aunque "cif" y "fob" no vienen en el diccionario de la RAE...


----------



## Dudu678

Llevas toda la razón del mundo


----------



## princesa azteca

Antes que nada quiero darle las gracias a _lazarus_1907_ por sus correcciones.

Luego, les copio y pego el texto de donde me surgió la duda: 

"De que científicamente deben de existir otros seres inteligentes, si no dentro de nuestro sistema solar, en otras galaxias y de que tanto la fuerza aérea soviética como la norteamericana han desmentido categóricamente
que los Ovnis o Ufos (objetos voladores no identificados y en inglés: _unidentified flying objects_) sean armas secretas de una u otra potencia, se deben examinar algunas de las teorías en pro y en contra de los “platillos voladores”.

Lo que esta en rosa es, a mi punto de vista, lo que tengo que cambiar.  He decidido poner:

...categóricamente que los ovnis o UFO (objetos voladores... 

No estoy del todo convencida por que ovins es plural mientras que UFO es singular... ¿qué opinan?​


----------



## princesa azteca

Perdón por el tamaño de la letra, pero al cortar y pegar sale ese tamaño y en "message" no hay opción de cambiarla.


----------



## xOoeL

¿Tienes total libertad para cambiar el texto o estás haciendo una revisión "menor"?


----------



## princesa azteca

Total libertad si hay una justifiación.


----------



## SEXTO SENTIDO

*I have read UFO´s .*

*It´s a very funny  discusión  *
*I think always  the simpler topics become in  amazing dissertations. jaja *

*be happy*


----------



## xOoeL

Mis sugerencias:
1- Cambiar "norteamericana" por "estadounidense".  Justificación  Mayor precisión.
2- Quitar la mayúscula de "Ovnis". Justificación  Sobra.
3- Quitar todo el texto en inglés. Justificación  Hace que el texto sea redundante y no es necesario.
4- Cambiar el orden de la oración ¿Pero cómo?  No la termino de entender.  Te diré el motivo.  Hay un verbo principal ("se deben examinar") que tiene un complemento directo ("algunas teorías...de platillos volantes").  Entonces, ¿con qué van "de que científicamente..." y "de que tanto la fuerza..."? 

Un saludo


----------



## princesa azteca

¿Me podrías decir cómo quedaría la oración con el orden cambiado? no termino de entender eso. Por lo demas, clarísimo.
Gracias.


----------



## xOoeL

Ja, ja.  Si te he dicho que no entiendo la frase.  Si la llegara a entender, la cambiaría para hacerla más comprensible.  ¿No va nada delante de "De que científicamente"?
Si tú entiendes lo que pregunté en el mensaje anterior y lo explicas, podría ofrecerte un alternativa...


----------



## princesa azteca

¡Ay! corto y pego tal cual:

Partiendo de la base de que no somos los únicos seres inteligentes de la creación. De que científicamente deben de existir otros seres inteligentes, si no dentro de nuestro sistema solar, en otras galaxias y de que tanto
la fuerza aérea soviética como la norteamericana han desmentido categóricamente que los Ovnis o Ufos (objetos voladores no identificados y en inglés: unidentified flying objects) sean armas secretas de una u otra potencia, se deben examinar algunas de las teorías en pro y en contra de los “platillos voladores”.

Creo que en vez de punto y seguido va una coma: 

Partiendo de la base de que no somos los únicos seres inteligentes de la creación, de que científicamente... 

Además de los cambios de antes: estadounidense, ovnis, etc.

Gracias.​


----------



## xOoeL

> Partiendo de la base de que no somos los únicos seres inteligentes de la creación, de que científicamente deben de existir otros seres inteligentes -si no dentro de nuestro sistema solar, en otras galaxias- y de que tanto
> la fuerza aérea soviética como la estadounidense han desmentido categóricamente que los ovnis sean armas secretas de una u otra potencia, se deben examinar algunas de las teorías en pro y en contra de los “platillos voladores”.



El trozo "de que científicamente deben de existir" me suena extraño.  Se usa "deber de" para expresar probabilidad o suposición, pero estando ahí la palabra "científicamente" da la sensación de que es un hecho probado, así que no lo veo. Yo quitaría "científicamente" ¿Tú qué opinas?


----------



## princesa azteca

Totalmente de acuerdo, el "científicamente" no viene al caso. Y qué harías con la traducción de UFO, yo creo que voy a quitar UFO y su explicación.


----------



## xOoeL

Sí, quítala.  Está de más.


----------

